# JD 5320 vs JD 5303



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Looking for real world differences between the JD 5320 and JD 5303. Tractorspecs shows them relatively equal. Both being 64hp (55hp pto).

If the price and condition were the same on both models, which would you select and why? I lean toward the Augusta, GA built 5320.

Thanks! Dan


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I have a 5320 with a cab, mfwd and fel. If you chose to go that route be aware the early model of the 5320s didn't get upgraded to 20 series for a bit into production so there maybe problems getting the right parts the first time.


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Wethay.... that's good intel to have.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hands down, the 5320.....


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

Cad, mfwd, fel, reverser?


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Open station, 2wd, FEL, reverser... somewhere around a 5100 Cab/mwfd coming in a year or two. This one is just for small square baling, some light loader work, and bushogging.


----------

